# Slovene: kaj češ



## iwwi

Vas lahko še nekaj vprašam?

Kaj pomeni _kaj češ_ spodaj?  Kdo je _ta_, tašča, sosed, ali oba? Zakaj _pozanimat_ in ne pozanimati?  


_Večstanovanjska hiša mora bit nujno brez tašče. Sicer se je pa dobro  pozanimat, kako je pravno formalno razdeljena in če poleg tašča ni še  kakšnega norega soseda. Ta se lahko tudi za vami preseli, kaj češ.   _


----------



## Duya

Nikar posebnega:  "what can you do", "sigh", "oh well!"

Zakaj to pa nije "kaj boš"? Serbohrvaščina, spet?

(This is my first wild attempt at active use of Slovene. Triglav, how am I doing? )


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Duya said:


> Nikar nič posebnega:  "what can you do", "sigh", "oh well!"
> 
> Zakaj pa to nije "kaj boš"? Spet Serbohrvaščina?
> 
> (This is my first wild attempt at active use of Slovene. Triglav, how am I doing? )


'

You're doing very well, Duya! Note my minor corrections.

Ne vem, zakaj uporabljamo "kaj češ" in ne "kaj boš". Mislim, da večina ljudi ta izraz ("What can you do") dobesedno razume kot "What do you *want to* do" in ne "What *will* you do", kot bi to verjetno razumel nekdo, ki govori srbščino, bosanščino ali (knjižno, štokavsko) hrvaščino. Ali uporabljamo to obliko zaradi vpliva srbščine oziroma hrvaščine? Morda (ali pa gre za arhaizem). Kolikor vem, je južna Bela krajina edini del slovenskega ozemlja, kjer se prihodnik (future) oblikuje z glagolom *hoteti*, to pa je zaradi vpliva štokavskih priseljencev -- uskokov. Drugod slovenščina meji na kajkavsko hrvaščino, ki prihodnik oblikuje enako kot slovenščina.



iwwi said:


> Zakaj _pozanimat_ in ne pozanimati?



*Pozanimat* je namenilnik (supine), *pozanimati* pa nedoločnik (infinitive). V tem primeru je uporaba namenilnika slovnično *napačna*, vendar se v mnogih narečjih namenilnik (-t) uporablja namesto nedoločnika (-ti). V večjem delu Slovenije je uporaba nedoločnika (-ti) omejena na bolj formalne oblike vsakdanjega govora.


----------



## iwwi

Zelo zanimivo.  Pa kaj pomeni ta tukaj?  Tašča, sosed, ali oba?  Hvala.


¨_Ta se lahko tudi za vami preseli, kaj češ.¨   _


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iwwi said:


> Zelo zanimivo.  Pa kaj pomeni ta tukaj?  Tašča, sosed, ali oba?  Hvala.
> 
> 
> ¨_Ta se lahko tudi za vami preseli, kaj češ.¨   _



Mislim, da se *ta* nanaša na norega soseda, ki se lahko v hišo preseli tudi kasneje.


----------



## iwwi

"he"

Kako bi napisal ta ista stavka, če si mislil o tašči (she)?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iwwi said:


> "he"
> 
> Kako bi napisal ta ista stavka, če si mislil o taščah (she)?



Slovnično ne bi bilo razlike, ker se v tem primeru razume iz konteksta, da se *ta* nanaša na soseda.


----------



## iwwi

Torej ta pomeni "he" oziroma "she"?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

V tem primeru se *ta* (= this one) nanaša na soseda.


----------



## MajaV

_Večstanovanjska hiša mora bit*i* nujno brez tašče. Sicer se je pa dobro pozanimat__*i*__, kako je pravno*-*formalno razdeljena in če *je *poleg tašč_a_*e * __ni__ še __kakšnega__ *kakšen *__norega__s *nor* sosed_a_. Ta se lahko tudi za vami preseli, kaj __češ__ *moreš*.

_Tako bi bilo pravilneje.


----------



## jadeite_85

The use of "kaj češ" is similar to the use of the Italian "cosa vuoi" meaning "what do you want", but used also as "oh well". 
It.Cosa vuoi, ci devo andare! Eng.Oh well, I have to go there.


----------

